

Mercedes-Benz manager arrested under Alabama’s new immigration law - joejohnson
http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/mercedes-benz-manager-from-germany-arrested-under-alabamas-strict-new-immigration-law/2011/11/18/gIQADDmYZN_story.html?tid=sm_twitter_washingtonpost

======
libria
I don't recall Alabama being a major international hub and they certainly
don't need any laws that appear xenophobic. Can't see how this will encourage
diversity in a state where residents offered $50k for Jewish families to move
in,
[http://articles.cnn.com/2008-09-24/us/jews.dothan_1_jewish-f...](http://articles.cnn.com/2008-09-24/us/jews.dothan_1_jewish-
families-web-site-larry-blumberg?_s=PM:US).

~~~
joejohnson
I had never heard about anything like the programme described in that article.
That's bizarre.

------
MrEnigma
He didnt have his drivers license, so they arrested him, an associate went to
his hotel and got his passport and he was released.

It's a crappy law, but the headline makes you think it was the part where he
hired illegals for his factory or something.

